# Problem with "Create New Collections"



## prodgers (Dec 27, 2010)

My Kindle 3 won't allow me to "create a new collection".  I've tried restarting my Kindle and this area will not highlight on the menu.... suggestions?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The first time (and only the first time) you work on collections, you need to be connected to the "mother ship" at Amazon by wi-fi or 3G whispernet to begin. From then on it will update your collections at Amazon when you sync and check for new books


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would amend intinst's observation to say that you don't have to be connected but you have to have connected.  In other words, before you can do anything with collections, you must have connected at least once to Amazon via wireless.  It can be via WiFi or 3G (depending on which unit you have.)  Then you can turn off the wireless and you'll be able to play.  Once you have your collections all figured out, it is smart to connect again and perform a 'sync and check for items'.  This will make sure your collections are stored at Amazon as well.


----------

